# English saddle help....again! lol



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

An 8 inch width is massive. 5 inches is considered medium wide, so that one would be extra wide. Would probably fit a draft horse. It's also an endurance type saddle.

The second saddle, just no. It's one of those cheapo no names made with garbage leather.


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

Horsecrazy, welcome to the saddle-searching merry-go-round :lol:

We'll get you into a good saddle in your budget. Here's what I'd recommend though, to get you on the right course:

Instead of finding affordable saddles here and there and then asking for our input, lets start a little more basic. It seems that you're looking at the whole range from Western to endurance to English saddles. Those are some pretty different saddles and riding styles.

What type of riding will you be doing? If you'll be doing any kinds of Western disciplines, then you need a Western saddle. If you're doing any English disciplines, you need an English. If you're just going out for a nice little ride and just want to enjoy your horse and the country-side, then you can use anything. However, if that's the case, tell us about your riding style. Do you like the secure feel of having a horn and a deep seat - go with Western. Do you like being able to feel your horse and you like a light saddle - go with English or Endurance, etc.

So I suggest that you tell us about your riding style, what you like and don't like, and what you plan on doing, and we can help suggest what you should be looking for. Then you can focus on finding the right thing, and we'll be much more effective at giving thumbs-ups or poo-poo'ing them as you find them.

I'm glad you got the seat size and tree-size pretty much narrowed down, not let's get the style narrowed down.

And Speed's input on the above saddles is spot-on.

Take a look at the threads I've linked to here to see some examples of excellent quality saddles that people have found at good prices. You're looking for something like these, if it's an English saddle you're after.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/looking-saddle-budget-136845/#post1673693
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-reviews/kind-took-gamble-here-what-do-139601/
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/bevel-saddle-worth-143779/


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

These all are decent saddles on eBay right now in your price range. It's real hard to buy on eBay and get it to fit though, but at least here yoou have some examples of what types of things you might look for.

17 Crump Close Contact Wide | eBay
Thorowgood Walsall All Purpose 17" Medium Tree | eBay
Thorowgood AP English Saddle 17" Black Synthetic Made in Walsall England | eBay
Jumping Saddle 17" Med Wide Tree | eBay


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

freia said:


> These all are decent saddles on eBay right now in your price range. It's real hard to buy on eBay and get it to fit though, but at least here yoou have some examples of what types of things you might look for.
> 
> 17 Crump Close Contact Wide | eBay
> Thorowgood Walsall All Purpose 17" Medium Tree | eBay
> ...


thank you for all the links: this one interests me 

1) 17 Crump Close Contact Wide | eBay

and here is one I was looking at before

2) English Trail Riding Saddle Quilted Leather Seat w Irons 17 5" Seat 8" Gullet | eBay


My horse rides in a WIDE western saddle( or full bars) -- I was thinking that these saddles would be in the ball park of what he should wear- right? 

As for what kind of riding I do, I just do trail riding type stuff... Riding through the country, along the road, in the tree's, in the ditch's - stuff like that - so I do NOT need anything fancy... Do you think either of these saddles would be a good fit? Which one would you consider better?

Thanks!!


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

Sounds like you do the same type of riding you do. I call it hacking. I've used an English saddle for this type riding my whole life, so if you want an English saddle, it's definitely suitable for this type of riding. Most of the world hacks in English saddles.

I'm utterly clueless about Western bar sizes, but if your horse's back is considered wide, then you'll be needing a medium/wide, wide, or xtra-wide English tree. Keep in mind that all manufacturers have a different idea of what consitutes a medium, wide, etc. A Passier medium fits more like a Stubben M/W, etc.
Can you take a wither-tracing? Take it about 2" behind the last hair on the withers. This is about where the tree points will sit. Use a flexi-curve or coat-hanger. Take a look at the angle of your tracing where the tree-points will sit. If it's a little more than 90 degrees, it's M/W-ish. If it looks quite a bit wider, you're looking at wide or xtra wide.

Regarding the saddles you're looking at in that price range, a couple words of advice for avoiding a lemon:
If a saddle doesn't have a maker's mark or nameplate, it's usually a cheap Indian or Mexican saddle. If it also has thick, stiff leather, it almost certainly one of these saddles. Don't waste your money. They are generally poor quality, to the extent that they can hurt your horse and give you the wrong position, and are usually uncomfortable as well. Stick with saddles made in Australia, North America, and Europe. Some Argentinian ones are OK too.

The first saddle above is a Crump. The BT Crump co in the US (now out of business) imported some very nice saddles from England, Argentina, and (I think) Spain? The English ones were the Best, but all the Crumps are quite respectable. The girth may or may not fit, but it's nice that it includes leathers, irons, girth, and pad - that helps on the budget. I've never met an uncomfortable Crump.
The second saddle is a paragon saddle. It's a type of endurance saddle. Endurance saddles are great, and very suited to the riding you want to do. However, a good endurance saddle is quite expensive, unless you luck out. This one looks like the cheap kind, and since it has no maker's mark, I'm guessing it's Indian - stay clear.

Some good used brands to look for, which sometime come up in your price range, are: Crump, Crosby, Courbette, AG Felsbach, Sattlerei beim Kloster Schonthal, Wintec, Thorowgood, Bates, Passier, Stubben, HDR, Nice, Cortina, Rossi Y Caruso, anything English-made or German-made or Swiss-made, and more I can't think of right now.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

this photo of the brown saddle shown in the OP's first post will better show the width;


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

*Another saddle*

A lady emailed me saying that she had a saddle that she could ship to me:

here is what I know about the saddle:

- TREELESS!
-16 inch seat 
- used on a TWH and a draftX
- brand is : kimberly series from down under
- Comes with girth,irons,leathers-etc

*** what do you people think? Good brand? Is treeless good? I've heard they are amazing to ride in.

She is asking $100 + $30 shipping --- wait or get??

thanks 

note: seller is gonna send me pics soon


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

There are quite a few threads about treeless saddles under "horse tack and equipment" and "tack reviews". I suggest doing abit of homework on the treeless saddle.
I'd never want to ride in a treeless saddle, personally.


----------

